# The Districts of Vienna



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*Introduction*

The districts of Vienna (German: Wiener Gemeindebezirke) are the 23 named city sections of Vienna, Austria, which are numbered for easy reference. They were created from 1850 onwards, when the city area was enlarged by the inclusion of surrounding communities. Although they fill a similar role, Vienna's municipal districts are not administrative districts (Bezirke) as defined by the constitution; Vienna is a statutory city and as such is a single administrative district in its entirety.










*Districts: *

1. Innere Stadt 
2. Leopoldstadt 
3. Landstraße 
4. Wieden 
5. Margareten 
6. Mariahilf 
7. Neubau 
8. Josefstadt 
9. Alsergrund 
10. Favoriten 
11. Simmering 
12. Meidling 
13. Hietzing 
14. Penzing 
15. Rudolfsheim-Fünfhaus 
16. Ottakring 
17. Hernals 
18. Währing 
19. Döbling 
20. Brigittenau 
21. Floridsdorf 
22. Donaustadt 
23. Liesing


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

Starting with the 9th district:



> Alsergrund is the ninth district of Vienna, Austria (German: 9. Bezirk, Alsergrund). It is located just north of the first, central district, Innere Stadt. Alsergrund was incorporated in 1862, with seven suburbs. The area is densely populated, with a lot of government-built housing.
> 
> Many departments of the University of Vienna (main university) are located in Alsergrund. Until 2013 the University of Economics and Business (Wirtschaftsuniversität Wien) was also located in the 9th district, but eventually moved to the 2nd district. There are also many large hospitals, including the biggest in Vienna, the AKH (Allgemeines Krankenhaus, German for General Hospital).
> 
> Alsergrund is associated with many notable names of Viennese art and science. It is the birthplace of Romantic composer Franz Schubert. Classic music composer Ludwig van Beethoven died here in his apartment at Schwarzspanierstraße 15. Berggasse 19 is the former residence and office of Sigmund Freud. It was Freud's home from 1891 until his flight to England in 1938, and is currently the site of the Vienna Sigmund Freud Museum. Most of the patients Freud treated during the development of his theories of psychoanalysis, visited him at his Alsergrund office.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsergrund


*District: 9th
Street name: Widerhofergasse
Location: https://www.google.at/maps/place/Wi...2!3m1!1s0x476d07c8819fc81b:0xa3d6094ba7c052d4*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th
Street Name: Widerhofergasse
Location: https://www.google.at/maps?q=widerh...ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMIuurdu6ObyQIVx70UCh3vlgoh*










Building: Widerhofergasse 3
Architect: Jakob Modern (1906)



















Buidling: Widerhofergasse 4
Architect: Jakob Modern (1906)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th
Street Name: Nussdorfer Straße *


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th
Random street scenes*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th
Street Name: Währinger Straße*



















Street Name: Währinger Gürtel










Street Name: Nussdorfer Straße


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th
Street Name: Porzellangasse*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th*

Street name: Hörlgasse










Street name: Türkengasse










Street name: Rossauer Lände










Street name: Grünentorgasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th
Street Name: Alserbachstraße*




























Street Name: Rögergasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 9th*
Summer impressions of Glasnergasse/End of the first session


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful city. Instructive thread.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wonderful. Vienna is like music to the eyes. Will be following this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

We switch to the 3rd District!

*Landstraßer Haupstraße*



> Landstraße is the 3rd municipal District of Vienna, Austria (German: 3. Bezirk). It is near the center of Vienna and was established in the 19th century. It has existed since approximately 1200 AD. In 1192, the English King Richard the Lionheart was captured in the Erdberg neighbourhood, after the unsuccessful Third Crusade.
> 
> The name Landstraße means "country road". To the tourists, it is mostly known for the 18th-century castle and gardens of Belvedere, the residence of Eugene of Savoy, which today houses the Austrian Gallery. Another residence was built by the Russian envoy to Vienna, Count Razumovsky. A more recent point of interest is the Hundertwasserhaus block of flats (apartment block) designed in a dream-like style by the architect and painter Friedensreich Hundertwasser. Museums in Landstraße include the KunstHausWien (also designed by Hundertwasser) and the Museum of Art Fakes.
> 
> Austrian Chancellor Metternich (1773–1859) once remarked, "The Balkans begin at the Rennweg" which was then a mere road in Landstraße, out of Vienna towards the east.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landstraße

Maybe one of the most beautiful streets:

*District: 3rd
Street Name: Dapontegasse
Location: https://www.google.at/maps/place/Da...2!3m1!1s0x476d076ff2d56d33:0x6c4f4c5fa6ef78b6*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great start! There aren't many thread about this classic hear, so these pics are most welcome! :cheers:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 3rd
Street Name: Dannebergplatz
Location: https://www.google.at/maps/place/Da...2!3m1!1s0x476d076f6d9ef501:0x818b4714e0767955*



















Building: Dannebergplatz 11


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 3rd
Street Name: Dannebergplatz (Part2)*



















*District: 3rd
Street Name: Löwengasse 47
Building: Palais des Beaux Arts
Location: https://www.google.at/maps/place/Lö...2!3m1!1s0x476d076d34029a09:0x3fb081bac14671af*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

End of Session Two

*District: 3rd
Wien Mitte*



> Wien Mitte is a rail and U-Bahn station in Vienna, close to the city centre. It is the city terminus of Vienna's City Airport Train (CAT), which provides non-stop service to Vienna International Airport.[1] The station is a major hub for S-Bahn suburban trains, with little service by Inter-City trains. The station is connected to the Mitte / Landstraße U-Bahn station.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Amazing architecture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 3rd*

*The Magic of Belvedere Garden*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

Brigittenau is the 20th District of Vienna (German: 20. Bezirk, Brigittenau). It is located north of the central districts, north of Leopoldstadt on the same island area between the Danube and the Danube Canal. The district's name comes from the Brigitta Chapel, built between 1645 and 1651. It consists of a good tract of land secured by the regulation of the Danube 1870-75, and many of the major streets are named after members of the Danube Regulation Commission. Therefore, it does not contain any distinctive historical areas. Brigittenau was separated from the 2nd district in 1900. Earlier component districts were named Schottenau, Wolfsau, Taborau, and Zwischenbrücken. The best-known landmark is the Millennium Tower. 

*District: 20th*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 20th*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 20th*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 20th*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 20th*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*District: 20th*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such an interesting looking city. Good to see some of the grittier side too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vienna :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your "likes"! 

*District: 20th*

@Hit_by_the_Neptunes: Shortly I jogged through a little part of "your" district, was very nice. ;-) 
Here is Brigittaplatz and Wallenstein Street, seen through my eyes on a cloudy November day:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th - Simmering*

Simmering is a larger district in the southeast of Vienna:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simmering_(Vienna)

I will show you some impressions from the place round the Underground Station "Simmering", the "Zentralfriedhof", Vienna's largest cemetery, and from the Gasometers, industrial buildings, which were converted into residential buildings with shops. Will begin with some postings today and continue later.

Old Saint Laurent Church











Frog Fountain











The Romanian-Orthodox Church in Vienna:











Mihai Eminescu, Romanian Poet











On the place around the Underground3-Station "Simmering" there is a nice tension between the older buildings around the Saint Laurent Church and modern buildings, between the past and the present.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th
*
View from the old graveyard around the Saint Laurent Church to modern buildings:











Followed by impressions of the quiet and romantic place around the church and the cemetery.




















Seemed like a little, old village in our big, busy town...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th*

Some impressions from "Zentralfriedhof", Viennas famous and largest cemetery.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zentralfriedhof

The wonderful Art Nouveau Church by Max Hegele (in the tradition of Otto Wagner):































Many animals live in the big cemetery area.
The butterfly often is seen as a symbol for the soul and of transformation.











Grave of composer Johann Strauss (Detail):











The snake on a grave bites it's own tail - symbol of eternal life.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th*

The grave of Hugo Wolf


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th*

During my visit I found very nice light and shadows in the Old Arcades near the main entrance of the "Zentralfriedhof", the second door:









































Will be followed by some impressions of the Jewish Part of the cemetery and the Gasometer City in the next days.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th*

I will continue with the Jewish Section of our "Zentralfriedhof", which presents itself in wonderful autumn colors:










The Jewish Section can be reached through door 1.






















Heavens Gate...






























A beautiful and quiet place, this part of the cemetery, worth visiting!

Pictures of Gasometer City will follow later.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

^^

Like always, just perfect details....:cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> ^^
> 
> Like always, just perfect details....:cheers:


Thank you! 

Here come the promised impressions of the Gasometer City.

*District: 11th*

*Gasometer City*

The Gasometers were used from 1899 to 1984 as gas storage tanks.
The structures have found new residential and commercial use in modern times.

Quoted from Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasometer,_Vienna
























Near the Gasometers there are more spectacular modern buildings like those green houses,
which are completely inclined and seem to fall down every moment. ;-)


































Like a huge, steaming chimney... ;-)











I love this place!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th / Gasometer City*


Just astonishing architecture, good combination of old and new.











Heavenly Bridge ;-)











In the warm season all around the Gasometers you can find beautiful wild flowers:











Surroundings of the Gasometers (2 impressions):





















Breathtaking view from one of the Gasometers!
Some People would call this nasty weather. 
I as a stormchaser love wild skies like this! 











At the left of the Picture, at the bottom, you can see that there still is
busy construction activity in this area.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th / Gasometer City*













This sight with the old Tower has the charms of centuries long long ago...











Modern Annex











Have to say it again: I love it! ;-)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

what a beauty, and dense too


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

*District: 11th / Gasometer City*

View of the other side (3 impressions):
































Inside the first Gasometer - view to the glass dome:











Inside the Gasometers you find flats, restaurants, shops, cinemas and more:











I'm finished. It's your turn again, Hit_by_the_Neptunes!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

District: 2nd 
Name: Carmelite Quarter

Entrance to the Carmelite quarter, Hollandstraße




























Lilienbrunngasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

The carmelite market


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

new roof extension @ carmelite market


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

Carmelite quarter
Große Schiffgasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

Carmelite quarter
Haidgasse



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

Carmelite quarter
Rotenkreuzgasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

Carmelite quarter
Taborstraße



















Kleine Sperlgasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

2nd District
Danube canal


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow, beautiful massively buildings, and nice mix of architecture,


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

2nd District 
Böcklinstraße Part I


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

2nd District
Böcklinstraße Part II


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

2nd District
Böcklinstraße Part III


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

2nd District
Böcklinstraße Part IV




























Schüttelstraße


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from lovely Vienna! :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Amazingly impressive architecture! Great shots!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*6th district*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics! kay:
Böcklinstraße really is worth a visit!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The scumbag taggers should be made to scrub their shit off the walls with their bare hands. If you gonna paint something, put some effort into it.

:bash:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

We continue with the *12th District // Meidling*

*Gatterholzgasse*



*Gatterholzgasse 18*





*Schwenkgasse*



*Some details // balconies*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*12th District // Meidling*

Meidlinger Hof 
Arndtstraße 89/Meidlinger Hauptstraße 15
Rooftop-Extension by Lutter Architects // 2005



*The main street of the District // Meidlinger Hauptstraße*



*Niederhofstraße 26-28*



*Marketplace*





*Niederhofstraße 6*



*School building // Steinbauergasse 27*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

> Red Vienna (German: Rotes Wien) was the nickname of the capital of Austria between 1918 and 1934, when the Social Democrats had the majority and the city was democratically governed for the first time.
> 
> Public housing
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Vienna

*Some buildings of this era // 12th District Meidling *

*Karl-Löw-Gasse 12*
Architect: Jacques Schwefel
Built: 1929-1930
Flats: 16


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*Red Vienna Part II // 12th district Meidling*

*Böckhgasse 2-4, Malfattigasse 12, Herthergasse 37, Längenfeldgasse 19, Flurschützstraße 30*
Architect: Karl Kirst
Units: 416
Built: 1926-27







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

^^

*Some details:*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*Red Vienna Part III // 12th District Meidling *

*Am Fuchsenfeld 1–3*
Architect: Heinrich Schmid, Hermann Aichinger
Units: 604
Built: 1924-1925








*Public Housing in the 80's:*

Flurschützstraße 26
Built: 1986-1988
Flats: 19
Architect: Günther Feuerstein


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*Some new buildings (2010) // 12th District*











*End of the photo series. The next district will be Hietzing (13th District)*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many nice details in the new sets! kay:

Looking forward to Hietzing...


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

Hietzing is the 13th municipal District of Vienna. It is located west of the central districts. The name "Hietzing" derives itself from "Hiezo" or "Hezzo" (short form of "Heinrich"). The first authentic mention comes from the year 1130. The oldest properties were in the area of Altgasse, north therefrom (direction of the Wienfluss canal) were cattle meadows, a few south fields and expanded vineyards.

*13th District // Hietzing*

*Altgasse 21*





*Altgasse 20*

*
Altgasse 23-23A*





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*A Building called Galileihof // 13th District*

*Altgasse / Lainzer Straße*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*13th District // Hietzing*

*Altgasse*









*Hietzinger Hauptstraße*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*13th District // Hietzing*

*Maxingstraße*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*13th District // Hietzing*

*Gloriettegasse*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*13th District // Hietzing

Gloriettegasse*





*Gloriettegasse 21 „ Villa Schopp“ *





*Gloriettegasse 14 – 16 „Villa Primavesi“ *





https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Primavesi#/media/File:Villa_Skywa-Primavesi_5.jpg


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*13th District // Hietzing

Gloriettegasse*


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What beautiful colours time gave to this door... kay:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An interesting stroll through the various streets of Vienna.


----------



## Sirkal (Sep 19, 2016)

Really great !!!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

*13th District // Hietzing*

"Hietzinger Cottage"






*Kupelwiesergasse 11
Architect: Rudolf Goebl
Built: 1915*



*Kupelwiesergasse 13*



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes (May 22, 2008)

I switch to the next page...


----------

